# philips 21 pt 2682/77b chasis L7.2A



## gsb46 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hola amigo, les comento que tengo un tv philips 21 pt 2682/77b chasis L7.2A que arranca y al instante pone en corto al transistor de salida horizontal
but11ax Obviamente revisè las tensiones de +b ( 95v ) y estan correctas, cambiè todolos los capacitores electroliticos de la salida del hot
Y la cuestion  es que saquè el flyback y lo probaron con el testeador de creatronica y da que esta en funcionamiento normal
Mi pregunta es si la medicion que me hicieron con el probador es confiable o directamente compro un flyback nuevo y listo que es lo ultimo que me queda cambiar
O hay algo que se me pasò por alto ?
Les comento que vi con el osciloscopio la señal de entrada en la base del but11ax y es como dice el oscilograma que viene en el circuito
Agradezco por su ayuda
Gracias


----------



## rash (Feb 1, 2011)

has cambiado el transistor?

saludos


----------

